# Navien combi boiler/wh



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

expansion tank is on bottom , returns feeds are up top, parts to the right, uni strut gives everything beef!


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice clean install! 
When your doing those systems do you spec everything? Or does an engineer or contractor tell you what to use ?


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Nice clean install!
> When your doing those systems do you spec everything? Or does an engineer or contractor tell you what to use ?


Sure thanks! No engineer I'm in mass and the system has to be a certain size(btus) before an engineer gets called in 

so the parts and design are in the manufacturers instructions with the navien, the parts have to be bought at a supply house ie pumps , back flow preventer , t an p separately


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

natem1986 said:


> Sure thanks! No engineer I'm in mass and the system has to be a certain size(btus) before an engineer gets called in so the parts and design are in the manufacturers instructions with the navien, the parts have to be bought at a supply house ie pumps , back flow preventer , t an p separately


Oh that's awesome! So this is doing the heat for the house and hot water supply?


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Oh that's awesome! So this is doing the heat for the house and hot water supply?


Correct forced hot water / gas


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

natem1986 said:


> Correct forced hot water / gas


How do you like those naviens?


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dependable/durable thus far , been on market for 5 years and they have a good rep (for no call backs)


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

natem1986 said:


> Dependable/durable thus far , been on market for 5 years and they have a good rep (for no call backs)


Awesome thanks man


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bro , another American innovation comparable of going from the musket --- to the Winchester!!!!!!!


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

Installed a few of them like them set it and forget it,


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice Setup and install. Naviens are quite the outfit. Love them.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Pretty beast


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks real nice.... Is there a circulator built into the boiler??


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

vinpadalino said:


> Looks real nice.... Is there a circulator built into the boiler??


Yes there is a circulator built in.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice. What is holding up the expansion tank?


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

I like, I like


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

newyorkcity said:


> Very nice. What is holding up the expansion tank?


At the top of expansion tank it has a Half inch thread and its threaded into the pipping below the fast flow part


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

natem1986 said:


> At the top of expansion tank it has a Half inch thread and its threaded into the pipping below the fast flow part


What I meant is that the expansion tank will get waterlogged one day and be very heavy. IPS threads are not enough support for a tank mounted horizontally. They should either be hung vertical facing down, with supports on both sides of a tee, or a manufactured strap should be used.


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

newyorkcity said:


> What I meant is that the expansion tank will get waterlogged one day and be very heavy. IPS threads are not enough support for a tank mounted horizontally. They should either be hung vertical facing down, with supports on both sides of a tee, or a manufactured strap should be used.


Yes sorry I misread your question , the expansion had preferated strapping put around it


----------

